# Nautical Names



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

...for a cat. Anyone have some suggestions? We have a new maine **** cat and we were thinking of some nautical-related name for him. Any and all suggestions welcome!

so far, i have been intrigued by hawser, drogue, mizzen....


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Whisker Pole.


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

You could also name it after some famous mariner, fiction or non. Ahab, Hook, Sparrow, Slocum ..... endless possibilities there really ...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

If all it's going to do is sit around all day... Anchor, Admiral..!


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Nine tails (as in cat o'nine tails)


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

Everyone should have a pet named "Dory" at least once. Ours was something special and died too young


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

How 'bout Nauti Cat.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

We named our two maine ***** after constelations.
Jim


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

my last one was named bandit because they look like they have burglar masks on just like raccoons


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Ahab was the first name that came to mind.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

When I owned a Sparkman & Stephens design I had a cat named Stephens, but back then everyone heard of Cat Stephens. How about "Sparkman"?


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Marlin


----------



## schwartzli (Jan 16, 2011)

Am I the first to think of "Catamaran"? Or was it too obvious?
--Steve


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

fun suggestions all! One criteria my wife has put on me: two syllables or fewer.


----------



## jnarmellino (Jul 26, 2007)

We had a cat once that we named Billy Budd.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

My old Maine **** McAllister. Snarly nasty fella but smart as a whip. When my alarm would go off in the morning if I didn't get up right away he would headbutt my arm until I got up. 
Figured this out all on his own. ALARM=Dave gets up.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We had a friend who named his cat Fender.

My wife always named her pets after astronomical figures so our current cat needed a nautical one once he moved on board. She decided on Neptune since it was astronomical and nautical.


----------



## ShockValue (May 27, 2008)

Flotsam or Jetsam


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

A friend used to name his cats after his favourite draft beers.(these are all English beers)So there was Theakston;Boddington;Hartley plus after the German lager Stella.
My cats-well Puss Puss and Little Puss-both strays to which we didnt want to get attached. Puss Puss a black and white was with us 14 years until his death at 20 something last year and Little Puss who came to us as a half grown stray hence the name is now 15!


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

You could always name it after a place you have sailed to. One of my dogs is named Bimini.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

sailor


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Spencer likes the name spencer. Think I have a pic of him somewhere. MC's are great kittys, no matter the name frankly! Altho he is a small MC. The VC in my YC has one that is supposidly 3+' long. ABout 30 lbs worth, spencer is all of 15 lbs.










marty


----------



## Marsea (Jan 18, 2011)

*Nautical names*

Oh my gosh...l I love "Fathom", or "Swabby"


----------



## AmicaJim (Nov 18, 2007)

Had an 8 lb. calico Persian long ago named Hobie. She kept us company for 24 years.


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhh! I do like fathom. 

And, i like the idea of naming after a place we have sailed. The only problem is that the one place we keep sailing to (day trips are the limit with a 4 year old so far) is an island called " little Misery." Guess we have to goto more interesting places ;-)

These are great suggestions. And nice kitty pics. Keep it coming!


----------



## Marsea (Jan 18, 2011)

*Nautical Kitty names*

I'm so glad you like Fathom! I hope it's one of the finalists you choose from! My kitty is Gizmo. What a lovable cat!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you have a sense of humour? No point asking your cat, i already know it doesn't. Here's my ideas-
Capt'n Jack Sparrow... Eater.

Pintle

Gudgeon

Clew

Clewless

Leech

Outhaul

Ballast

Bait.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

That last one is a bit like naming your duck "Peking" or "Orange".


----------



## Marsea (Jan 18, 2011)

bljones, you are so .... inventive! I love ... sparrow - eater! lol

I still vote for "Fathom". 

latergater,
Marsea


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

'Rudder'?
'Bill' (as in 'Barnacle Bill')
'Deck' - as cats tend to be constantly underfoot
'Dink'?
'Jib'?
'Cleat'?
'Fender'? (I always thought that cats would make good fenders - audible alarm and all that)
'Chock'?
'Jim' (Hawkins)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Andromeda or Neptune


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Maine sail?

Maine sheet?


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

Years ago I had a friend that named his pet rabbit stew 

Name for the Cat, ER. short for emergency rations.

Kidding, Really just kidding. 

How about Commodore


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Judging by the activity levels of our cat, Barnacle would be a suitable name.


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for entertaining suggestions and some brief stories. In the end, we whittled it down to two names. And we went with:

Casco...as in Casco Bay, ME

...and we are now trying to teach our 4 year old son not to say "Costco."


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

True Story: Some folks we used to know, live-aboards; She wanted a cat- he said no way. But he finally agreed - he said she could get her cat, but he got to name it. And the cat she got was named $hithead. It was fun listening to her call the cat out on the dock on an almost daily basis.


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

Wait! Don't name him yet! I have it. Since you sail only to Little Misery call him _Itchy_ as a reminder of the poison ivy that covers that place.


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)

What about heady??


----------



## martinjrichter (Jan 25, 2011)

Kiltmadoc said:


> ...for a cat. Anyone have some suggestions? We have a new maine **** cat and we were thinking of some nautical-related name for him. Any and all suggestions welcome!
> 
> so far, i have been intrigued by hawser, drogue, mizzen....


Hobbie Cat


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

FishSticks said:


> Wait! Don't name him yet! I have it. Since you sail only to Little Misery call him _Itchy_ as a reminder of the poison ivy that covers that place.


Hehe...too late! Plus, I would need another pet named scratchy if i did that.


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I tried. Hoping you might have a beer as a consolation prize for me when you see me anchored there.


----------



## thehardaground (Jan 19, 2011)

was going to suggest pitchpole.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2009)

Ummmm....is it too late to return the cat? 

I'm sorry but after 15 years of owning Weimaraner's without kids and a several year reprieve, I got the bright idea that Santa should deliver my young kids a pair of MC's. My thinking was, MC's are most like dogs but can be left alone for a couple days while I go sailing, right? 

These now 2.5 yr. old MC's have proven to be absolutely fantastic with infants and small kids. In fairness, they damage nothing unless one of them has a spontaneous neurotic episode and does a Fred Flintstone escape. I suppose they are great 'cat's but stupid by comparison to the Weimeraners. Can a cat truly be your friend? These two nocturnal demons run laps around the house at night, ambush each other and sound like small elephants in a china cabinet. If I have to listen to them ***** me out in the morning for the next 20 years - every morning - to be fed at 06:00 religiously - or retaliate by waking up my young kids to start my day regardless if I chose to ignore them - I'll go nuts. Not even an auto feeder helps....oh sure, they'll eat but then wake me up anyway.

Names? How about, 'Damnit'?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

May not be nautical but: Kid's Inheritance. 
Now that would be a good one.


----------

